# Help me ID this plant



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

This plant just popped out of nowhere.
It started growing a while ago, but i'm hoping somebody can ID it for me.










Its about 2-3 cm and has purple/pink leaves with hairs on them.
It doesn't seem to bother my frogs, thats why i left it in.
Somebody said it may be an Begonia of Bromeliad... (i don't really think its an bromeliad)

It seems harmful and maybe came into my viv from some moss i've used from my garden.
But i've never seen any plant like this.
I hope somebody can identify it for me.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a paradrymonia, maybe campostyla.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply

I'm not quite sure if its the one you said.. but i'll just have to wait until it grows bigger.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like when new plant pop up from nowhere in my vivs. No harmful for frogs? So... enjoy her!


----------

